# Cheese smoke from the other night



## bmwrtmike (Jan 2, 2016)

I was running low on my favorite cheese and decided that it was time to do something about it. 14 pounds of 5yr cheddar with cherry smoke. About 6 hours in the smoke.












IMAG0278.jpg



__ bmwrtmike
__ Jan 2, 2016


















IMAG0281.jpg



__ bmwrtmike
__ Jan 2, 2016


















IMAG0299.jpg



__ bmwrtmike
__ Jan 2, 2016


















IMAG0300.jpg



__ bmwrtmike
__ Jan 2, 2016


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks great, 14 lbs will get ya stocked back up for sure...  Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2016)

Good looking batch of cheese. Can I store some for you? It would be safe here.

Disco


----------



## phlogustus (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks awesome


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 7, 2016)

Good looking batch of cheese.


Smoke it up
William


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice job on the Cheese

Richie


----------



## humdinger (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks great. I'm due for a restocking of cheese myself. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2016)

Fine looking cheese smoke.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When I saw the date on your vac wrap, I realized it was smoked on my birthday.  I guess that means that I should check the post office for my present.


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2016)

One eyed Jack said:


> Fine looking cheese smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't help with the cheese but a Belated Happy B-Day

Richie


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2016)

tropics said:


> Can't help with the cheese but a Belated Happy B-Day
> 
> Richie


Thanks for that Richie.  I appreciate the B-day wishes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2016)

Cheese looks great! Nice color!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice Looking Cheese!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty & love the color!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bmwrtmike (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks everybody, and happy belated birthday Jack.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2016)

That Tillamook 5 Year Cheddar is great by itself. It must be fantastic smoked!


----------



## bmwrtmike (Jan 8, 2016)

It is amazing smoked. My favorite by far.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2016)

BMWRTMike said:


> Thanks everybody, and happy belated birthday Jack.


Thanks for the birthday wish Mike.  I'm still checking the mail.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As Bear said "That's some great color you got on your cheese".


----------



## jpoberg (Jan 8, 2016)

Is the smoked cheese freezable?  For how long?


----------



## bmwrtmike (Jan 9, 2016)

No. I wouldn't do it. Vacuum sealed will last a long time though.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 9, 2016)

Jpoberg said:


> Is the smoked cheese freezable? For how long?


I wondered the same thing a while ago and did a google on it.  (While the cheese will stay safe and edible for cooking, the freezing will change the cheese at a molecular level and make it crumbly).

http://stilltasty.com/questions/index/135/page:1

Mike is correct about the vacuum sealing by the way.  I have kept smoked cheese vac sealed for a year in the fridge with no apparent deterioration nor loss of flavor.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks great nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> Good looking batch of cheese. Can I store some for you? It would be safe here.
> 
> Disco


Disco will eat it all., send it down south this way. I promise....:)


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 11, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> That Tillamook 5 Year Cheddar is great by itself. It must be fantastic smoked!


the thing about the Tillamook is it is always consistant, and it come in the right size block.


----------



## amlong88 (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks real good. Haven't seen that cheese by Tillamook. I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## bmwrtmike (Jan 13, 2016)

I got it at Costco. Haven't seen it anywhere else.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 15, 2016)

Great cheese!

Beutiful color on the final product!

Taste :dunno ....... need a sample sent to judge that area.......


----------

